
From Head to Toe in the Ancient Maya World - diodorus
https://www.archaeology.org/issues/386-2007/features/8757-maya-clothing-jewelry-body-modification
======
9nGQluzmnq3M
Note the bulk of the actual content here is semi-hidden behind the image links
at the end, like this page on Nasal Prostheses: (!)

[https://www.archaeology.org/issues/387-features/maya-
clothin...](https://www.archaeology.org/issues/387-features/maya-
clothing/8759-nasal-prostheses)

